
Walmart, Huge U.S. Employer, Will Let Workers Take Pay Before Payday - gwintrob
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/13/business/walmart-workers-pay-advances.html
======
smn1234
a good concept.

I had the idea recently to offer a global "cash advance" / "payday loan"
service.

